# Got DTS 00439 - Fuel Supply Sensor 3 (G237) for Passat W8, is the secondary pump faulty?



## MacL (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello, 
After scanning with Vagcom got the following DTS code for the Aux fuel tank:
00439 - Fuel Supply Sensor 3 (G237) 
29-00 - Short to Ground

Wondering if it means the fuel pump is faulty and needs replacement or just wiring from-to the module?

Symptoms:
After completely filling up the tank, the gauge stops nearly the top about 4/5. My guess is the auxiliary tank under the spare tire is not being filled up.
Any thoughts?
Thanks
Mac


----------

